# Ohio State Bass Club Open Tappan Lake



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. The Bass club from The Ohio State University is holding an open bass tournament April 25th at Tappan Lake. Everyone is welcome. This tournament will serve as a fundraiser for OSU's college anglers. We will have big giveaways and prizes as well as food and drinks at the weigh in. See the attachment below for more details. Message me with any questions. Hope to see you all there!


----------

